# Land in Ajman



## minted783 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi, I wonder if someone can give me some advice or point me in the right direction. I am looking to purchase some land in Ajman near the emirates road..... and then build on it later.

I have looked around and the prices vary.... I am looking for 2 plots of land, one for around 2,500 - 3,000 sqft and another between for 4000-5000 sqft.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Regards
Zak


----------

